# Wie Geht ihr bei der Hitze vor in der Wohnung Insbesondere Nachts vor dem zu Bett gehen^^



## Viking30k (2. Juli 2017)

So ich möchte für nächsten Sommer schauen was ich tun kann gegen die lästige Hitze in der Wohnung ( Bis 32°) Und zwar ohne das der PC Stundenlang läuft xd hatte Urlaub wo es so heiß war und bin Wahnsinnig geworden Nachts schlafen geht auch so gut wie nicht dann Fenster auf geht auch nicht zuviel Straßenverkehr 

Habe mich die Tage mit einem Lauten Monoblock Klimagerät durchgeprügelt das brachte aber nur wirklich was wenn man es den Tag durchlaufen lässt Obwohl ich ein Brett gebastelt habe das ich in den Fensterrahmen Klemmen kann das keine Wärme reinkommt Ohne Pc und TV kühlte das Ordentlich runter wenn aber die Sachen laufen orgelt sich das Gerät einen ab und macht Krach wie eine Baustelle^^

habe daher meist nur Kurz vor der Nacht ein bisschen am PC Verbracht 

Durchzug ist leider auch nicht möglich nur ein Fenster bei mir und die anderen Räume sind Raucherzimmer und eine Offene Küche als Nichtraucher nicht so toll da die Türe offen zu halten habe die sogar so zugedichtet das nichts reinkommt xd Mit Schaum und Silikon jedes Loch zugeklebt^^

was macht ihr bei der Hitze in der Wohnung? Mal abgesehen von rausgehen und keine Geräte laufen lassen^^

Ich habe für Nächstes Jahr folgendes vor

Leiseres Split Klimagerät kaufen auch wenn es Teuer ist und ein Vorbaurollo erlaubt ist beides 

Gibt es noch was was man tun könnte?

Mein Monoblock Klimagerät ist so laut da kann man TV Musik oder Spiele vergessen Kopfhörer halte ich auch nur kurz aus dann müssen die runter^^


----------



## dekay55 (2. Juli 2017)

Monoblock is mist wenn es kein 2 Schlauch System ist, das Problem bei dem Monoding ist, es entsteht ein Unterdruck im Zimmer, das was es an Heißer Luft Rausblässt muss ja an Luft irgendwo her kommen, und das kommt grad wieder von draußen rein.  Du könntest dein Monoteil etwas Modifizieren so das es die Luft von draußen einsaugt was sie für die Abluft wieder Rausblässt, und den Abluftschlauch Isolieren.  Das ganze bringt schon ne Massive Verbesserung.  Hab ich damals an meinem Monogerät auch gemacht.


----------



## Viking30k (3. Juli 2017)

du meinst auf 2 Schlauch Technik Umbauen? also unten mit Karton zu Kleben und dort einen 2. Schlauch ziehen? so wie in diesem Video ? Klimaanlage umgebaut auf Zweischlauchtechnik - YouTube


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2017)

Genau so meint ich das.


----------



## Viking30k (3. Juli 2017)

Überhitzen kann das Gerät nicht damit oder?


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2017)

Sollte nicht, wenns nen halbwegs gescheites Gerät ist hat das ohnehin nen Thermischen Schutz, Hatte meine  alte auch.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2017)

Einfach dran gewöhnen  

Hört sich zwar blöd an, aber das ist auch in gewissem Maße eine Kopfsache. Je gestresster man  ist und je weiter man sich da reinsteigert, desto schlimmer wirds. Blutdruck steigt. Alles sehr suboptimal bei der hitze.
Also entspannt bleiben, vorm zu bettgehen am besten noch ne dusche (nicht kalt!) und viel wasser trinken und alles ist gut.

Ich wohne auch in ner Dachgeschosswohnung und hier wirds im Sommer Prügel heiß. Aber nach ein paar Tagen stört mich das meist auch nicht mehr. Ich lass auch abends relativ lange meinen Rechner laufen...
Ventilator oder ähnliches nutze ich gar nicht mehr. Bringt eh nichts.

Eine Klima ist da tatsächlich der einzig wirkungsvolle weg. Macht aber halt auch lärm und braucht viel strom.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

Ein Monoblock Klimagerät hatte ich mir letztes Jahr auch geholt gehabt.

Zwei Tage später ging es wieder zurück, denn das Teil war so laut und es hat auch nur was gebracht wenn das Zimmer zu war und selbst dann kam ich nur etwa von 28 auf 26 Grad runter.
Dabei musste es die ganze Zeit laufen, denke wenn es nicht die Wärme ist wird man durch den Lärm nicht schlafen können... 

Ohne geht es auch, ist ja nicht so das es das ganze Jahr so heiß ist.


----------



## HisN (3. Juli 2017)

<-- ist umgezogen (Kein Scherz)

Einfach aus der Großstadt-Dachwohnung an der Hauptstraße
in den Speckgürtel der Großstadt, und es ist ein Haus mit Garten und Carport das weniger Miete kostet als die Wohnung in der Großstadt.
Fenster kann offen bleiben, weil Spielstraße anstatt Hauptverkehrsstraße, warm ist es jetzt nur noch unter dem Dach (wo auch der PC steht^^), aber wir schlafen ein Stockwerk darunter, wo es merklich kühler ist, und ganz unten merkt man gar nicht ob es draußen Warm oder Kalt ist^^. 3-Klima-Zonen-Haus.

Ist keine Lösung für jeden, aber ich würde darüber nachdenken. Ist Deine Gesundheit. Vernünftig Schlafen ist wichtig. Eventuell wirst Du dann auch die Raucher los^^


----------



## dekay55 (3. Juli 2017)

Oder Eben nen Split Gerät, das war für mich die ( ultimative ) Lösung, ich bin auf ne Klimaanlage angewiesen aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen und weil ich die meiste Zeit daheim Arbeite


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juli 2017)

Klima Splitgerät sind natürlich die besten die man sich verbauen kann.
Die Montage ist zwar aufwendiger aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## Viking30k (3. Juli 2017)

Möchte nächstes Jahr ein split Gerät installieren das mit dem 2 schlauch versuche ich aber mal


----------



## Zocker_Boy (3. Juli 2017)

Stell dir halt so einen Lüfter im Zimmer auf:

90.000-Watt-Lufter kuhlt AMD Ryzen 7 1800X - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube

Der kühlt bestimmt ausreichend gut


----------



## Viking30k (4. Juli 2017)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Oder Eben nen Split Gerät, das war für mich die ( ultimative ) Lösung, ich bin auf ne Klimaanlage angewiesen aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen und weil ich die meiste Zeit daheim Arbeite



Darf ich fragen welches Klimagerät du jetzt hast?  Dieser 90.000 Watt Lüfter wäre doch was^^


----------



## dekay55 (4. Juli 2017)

Hitachi Invert Split Anlage mit 5Kw Kühlleistung und glaub knapp 5.5Kw Heizleistung 
Is aber ne ältere, die hat jetz glaub ich 5 Jahre aufn Buckel, gebraucht bekommen  und selbst installiert / Befüllt, habn Geschäftspartner der das unter anderem macht und das ganze Equipment besitzt dazu.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juli 2017)

Viking30k schrieb:


> Möchte nächstes Jahr ein split Gerät installieren das mit dem 2 schlauch versuche ich aber mal



Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Splitgerät mit 2 Innengeräten gekauft.
Hat mich >3000€ gekostet (inkl Einbau). Aber eins sag ich dir jetzt schon, das war´s wert. Der Sommer kann kommen, und zwar jedes Jahr.^^


----------



## Viking30k (5. Juli 2017)

Muss der Unterdruck nach dem Umbau auf 2 Schläuche ganz weg sein? Habe das mal grob gemacht aber habe noch leichten Unterdruck im Zimmer aber lange nicht mehr so stark wie vorher kühlung ist auch etwas besser habe ich das Gefühl^^


----------



## dekay55 (5. Juli 2017)

optimaler weise sollte er ganz weg sein, unterdruck bedeutet das Warme Außenluft rein gezogen wird was eben zu lasten der Kühlleistung geht.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Juli 2017)

ok muss ich dann mehr abdichten ? Mit Tesamoll und so?


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Juli 2017)

Wie Geht ihr bei der Hitze vor in der Wohnung Insbesondere Nachts vor dem zu Bett gehen^^ 

Schwitzen!!! was sonst.
Morgens und Abends die schott´en auf.


----------



## bynemesis (5. Juli 2017)

ich hatte vorher nen klima split-gerät bei meinen eltern, bin aber dann umgezogen und hab seitdem einen monoblock (comfee mpd1-12crn1).
persönlich bin ich damit zufrieden, komme da schon auf meine 22°  wenn es draußen über 30° hat. (5. Stock^^) - auch wenn ich am PC zocke.
schlauch geht übers fenster raus, aber per hot-air-stop abgedichtet. (hört sich frickelig an, funktioniert aber gut)

aber das Unterdruckproblem ist natürlich da, solang es kühl ist stört mich das nicht.
an die lautstärke muss man sich erst gewöhnen, das ist nicht jedermanns sache.

ansonsten ist die split-anlage das beste was man kriegen kann, sofern man die möglichkeiten in der wohnung dafür hat 
ohne klimagerät, werde ich aber den sommer sicher nicht mehr aussitzen. ohne hab ich locker 28° in der bude.


----------



## Viking30k (5. Juli 2017)

ich habe das De Longhi PAc 97 An davor auch ein Comfee Gerät zu Laut sind beide etwas aber ohne Will ich auch nicht mehr im Sommer sein so ein richtiges Spilt Gerät kann ich leider nicht einbauen lassen aber das hier darf ich nutzen und kann ich auch aufbauen

Ulisse 13 DCI - mobiles Inverter- Splitklimagerat, 4,0kW Leistung fur ca. 110m3: Argo: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Nächstes Jahr hole ich das

Ich habe so ein Holzbrett gebaut das ich immer in den Rahmen klemmen kann xd ich mag es gerne Dunkel^^


----------

